# Fahrtechniktraining mit den Beinharten am 13.04.08



## Bettina (30. März 2008)

Hallo Beinharte, Sympathisanten und Interressierte,

in diesem Jahr nicht am letzten Sonntag des April sondern schon etwas früher, findet unser beliebtes Fahrtechniktraining in der alten Ziegelei in Mainz statt. 
*Sonntag 13.04.08 um 11 Uhr*

Wie in jedem Jahr werden wir mit den Basics beginnen: 
Balanceübungen, mein Bike und Ich, situationsgerechtes Schalten und zielgenaues Bremsen, sicheres Fahren Bergauf und Bergab.
Für Freunde der engen Kurven wird sich ein Übungsterrain finden, sowie für Wheelie und weiteres.

Angeleitet wird das Training durch erfahrene Guides des Clubs sowie unterstützt durch geprüfte DIMB Guides.

*Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht!*

Es sollten keine Klickpedale verwendet werden, schraubt euch eure alten Bärentatzen dran, damit übt es sich besser.  

Das Training wird vorraussichtlich bis 16 Uhr dauern, im Anschluss kann in der Ziegelei ein Erfrischungsgetränk genossen werden.    Bringt euch was zu Essen und zu Trinken mit um die Zeit bis dahin zu überbrücken.

Für unsere Planungen wäre es hilfreich, wenn Ihr hier posten würdet, wenn ihr teilnehmen wollt. 
Und wo findet ihr die Ziegelei:

Mainz, "Alte Ziegelei":

Latitude: 49.9745752052805
Longitude: 8.254380226135254
oder die beiden Werte mit Komma getrennt bei Google Maps in der Suchleiste eintragen.

Bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## Darkwing (31. März 2008)

Ich bin dabei und freu mich drauf 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. März 2008)

Melde mich als interessierter Sympathisant hiermit auch an!


----------



## NoTraining (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die komplette Rasselbande von NoTraining meldet sich hiermit auch an:

- Arne (12 Jahre)
- Sören (9 Jahre)
- Elisabeth (schon erwachsen)
- NoTraining (ebenfalls)

Meine Kids sind scharf auf Wheelies, können aber sonst vielleicht sogar schon mehr als manches altgedientes Clubmitglied...

Wir freuen uns drauf...

Gruß, NoTraining alias NoBrake alias Clemens 2


----------



## boettgeri (31. März 2008)

Hallo

meine bessere Hälfte und ich wollen auch teilnehmen und melden uns hiermit an.

Grüße,
boettgeri


----------



## Luzie (1. April 2008)

Hallo Bettina, 

ich möchte mich hiermit auch anmelden.  

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (1. April 2008)

hallo ihr beinharten! wollte evtl auch mal vorbeischauen bei eurem techniktraining. bin seit einem semester hier in mainz am studieren. wäre ja eine gelegenheit mal mehrere leute kennenzulernen zwecks weiterer touren, da ich mich hier gar nicht auskenne und deshalb auch nicht weiß wo ich fahren soll.

gruß


----------



## Caprifischer (2. April 2008)

Hi Bettina,
möchte mich auch anmelden fürs Fahrtechniktraining und bringe noch jemanden mit...

Gruß Werner


----------



## Windschlupf (4. April 2008)

Hi,
ich bin sicher dabei!
Gruß ... Christian


----------



## Mr. Hide (5. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei und bringe noch Eine: "Ich fahr´ lieber hoch als bergab" mit.  
Bis denn, Helge


----------



## Steve37 (6. April 2008)

Hi Bettina,
möchte mich auch komplett mit Familie (3 Personen) fürs Fahrtechniktraining anmelden.

Gruß Wolfgang 



http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich sind recht neu hier in der Region und suchen noch Leute und Strecken zum Biken. 

Falls ihr nicht unter euch bleiben wollt, würden wir auch gern vorbeikommen!?  

Ist doch auch ne super Gelegenheit nicht nur Fahrtechnik sondern auch Leute kennenzulernen, oder?!

Gruß Tim


----------



## magicmarki (7. April 2008)

Komme am sonntag gerne auch.


----------



## Schneckenpost (7. April 2008)

Hallo Bettina,
wenn das Wetter mitspielt, kommen Matthias und meinereiner auch 
Liebe Grüße
Mareike


----------



## Werner (7. April 2008)

Hi Bettina,

Jürgen und ich werden kommen um die Trassieraufgabe zu übernehmen und bei Bedarf den "fliegenden Boten" zu spielen.

Vielleicht bringen wir ja auch noch unsere besseren Hälften mit??

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. April 2008)

Na wenn Frieda und die besseren Hälften kommen, dann darf ich auch nicht fehlen   !!!!!!!!!!

Sollte das Wetter (unvorstellbarer Weise) gar besser werden als bei unserer Schnuppertour, dann werden Rocky und ich umweltfreundlich per Beinkraft anreisen. Falls jemand aus der MTK-Region sich dran hängen möchte, kein Problem...oder doch, denn ich habe unserer Präsidentin versprochen schon um 10:30Uhr vor Ort zu sein  .

Na denn ab jetzt bitte Teller leer essen und alles tun, was die Erderwärmung fördert   .....

Bis Sonntag,

Marion


----------



## Bettina (7. April 2008)

Sollte das Wetter schlechter werden als bei der Schnuppertour werde ich mich wärmer anziehen.  
Und ich werde darüber nachdenken meine Langlaufski wieder auszupacken (ich fuhr soeben an schneebedeckten Landschaften Hessens vorbei...brrrr...).

@all die gefragt haben:
Ja, es ist offen für alle Gäste!  
Nein, es kostet nichts.
 
Das allerdings kostet (wenig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (8. April 2008)

Ich werd mich zur Fahrtechnik auch einfinden, wenn's Wetter tauglich ist. Bei diesem Wetter kommt man ja kaum richtig in die Pedale. Das sieht vielleicht nach nem richtig guten Sommer aus?  

Bis dann,
Rolf


----------



## dickerbert (8. April 2008)

Ich werde auch kommen und bringe noch jemanden mit. Der ein oder andere kennt uns vielleicht von der Feierabendrunde in Mü-Sa. 
Wir werden übrigens mit dem Rad anreisen aus Richtung Bingen. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich also anschließen (lockeres GA1 Tempo)


----------



## tessa (9. April 2008)

Hallo Bettina, 
wir sind am Sonntag auch zu zweit mit dabei. 

Ich bin noch Anfängerin auf dem MTB, mein Partner fährt schon sehr lange. 

Durch einen Arbeitskollegen wurde ich auf das IBC-Forum, die "Beinharten" und damit auf euren Fahrtechnikkurs aufmerksam und er kommt genau richtig, denn wir wollen im Mai mit unseren MTBs in Urlaub und ich würde gerne im Vorfeld mit der Fahrtechnik (in Theorie und Praxis) etwas vertrauter werden. 

Wir freuen uns auf den Sonntag  
Petra und Dieter


----------



## Rheingauer (10. April 2008)

Hi,

ich werde auch teilnehmen und noch eine Person mitbringen. Ich freu mich schon,


gruß
Basti,


----------



## f.topp (10. April 2008)

bin leider am we nicht da, sonst hätt ich auch meinen trialer mitgebracht 
lg frank


----------



## Pogdi (10. April 2008)

Ich komme wahrscheinlich auch.
Wer mit mir vom HBF aus hinfahren will: Bitte PM schreiben.
Ich kenne den Weg nicht.


----------



## hfossi (11. April 2008)

Hallo Bettina,
ich der Henrik (mit dem Knie) kommt auch sehr gerne!
Freue mich bis So


----------



## dib (12. April 2008)

Mein Neffe (Anfänger 14) und ich (etwas weiter) kommen dann auch ! 

Grüsse,
Dirk


​


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Na wenn Frieda und die besseren Hälften kommen, dann darf ich auch nicht fehlen   !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sollte das Wetter (unvorstellbarer Weise) gar besser werden als bei unserer Schnuppertour, dann werden Rocky und ich umweltfreundlich per Beinkraft anreisen. Falls jemand aus der MTK-Region sich dran hängen möchte, kein Problem...oder doch, denn ich habe unserer Präsidentin versprochen schon um 10:30Uhr vor Ort zu sein  .
> 
> ...



Wann startet ihr denn?


----------



## X-Präsi (12. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann startet ihr denn?



offiziell gehts um 11 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. April 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> offiziell gehts um 11 los.



Danke! Aber ich meinte, wann Marion und Rocky Richtung Mainz starten, um mich eventuell dran zu hängen.


----------



## X-Präsi (12. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke! Aber ich meinte, wann Marion und Rocky Richtung Mainz starten, um mich eventuell dran zu hängen.



das war wohl ein schörlchen zu viel bei mir  

gute reise!


----------



## Bettina (13. April 2008)

So, die Sonne lacht schon, ab zu den Rädern und die Klickies gegen Tatzen oder ähnliches ausgetauscht und dann gehts los.
Bis nachher,
Gruß Bettina


----------



## TH64 (13. April 2008)

Danke an unseren Coach Achim, 
habe heute wieder einiges lernen können.


----------



## Rheingauer (13. April 2008)

Hey,


hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, Stimmung und Organisation waren TOP.   

Also vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und natürlich großes Lob an Joerg als Guide 
Freue mich auf die Bilder...werden die hier Online gestellt?


gruß
Bastian


----------



## wunjo (13. April 2008)

Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und speziell an unseren Guide Achim.
Hat wieder Spass gemacht und das Wetter hat auch bis fast zum Schluss mitgespielt. Bilder folgen noch  

Jörg


----------



## Steve37 (13. April 2008)

Vielen Dank an das gesamte Orga Team!

Besonders an Marion und Clemens, die sich viel Mühe mit uns gegeben haben.
Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Wir haben viel gelernt und sogar das Wetter spielte mit. Was will man mehr. Ich hoffe, wir waren gelehrige Schüler.

Einfach nur GEIL!!!      

Lg, Wolfgang & Family

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/


----------



## Markuswww (13. April 2008)

Danke füt das TOP-Training! Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mousy (13. April 2008)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an die Organisatoren und an unseren Trainer Achim. Es war heute lehr- und abwechslungsreich. 
Hat alles gepasst, sogar der Regen hat gewartet bis wir fertig waren. 

Ebenso ein Danke an Achims Tochter die die Diskussion ob der obere Teil der Treppe fahrbar ist oder nicht durch einen Selbstversuch beendet hat.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (13. April 2008)

Wer schauen möchte....
Ich habe Bilder von Achim´s Gruppe eingestellt. 
viel Spass
Jörg


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. April 2008)

N´Abend,

auch ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich bei allen GuidInnen und OrganisatorInnen zu bedanken. Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht, wieder unter Beinharten zu sein. Danke besonders an Jan, dank Bunny Hop California Style, Umsetzen und Droppen kann der Gardasee jetzt kommen 
Und ich bin heute wirklich nicht gestürzt 

Auf bald,

Heinz Hide


----------



## Werner (13. April 2008)

Nach längerer Bastelei gibt es hier nun den ersten Satz an weiteren Fotos zu sehen.

Als Vorgeschmack hier:















​
und wer mehr sehen möchte folgt bitte dem Foto-Link unter dem Avatar auf der linken Seite.

Die restlichen Bilder gibt es die Tage..

Gruß
Werner


----------



## carboni (14. April 2008)

Scheewars 

Vielen Dank ans Orga-Team für's "Materialbeischaffen". Die Hütchen, die Schoner, die Hölzer, das Flatterband und Vieles mehr mußten ja irgendwie nach Bretzenheim. (Bettina und ...)

Werner war als Fotograf on Tour, betätigte sich als "Rucksackbote" und war mit Jürgen als "Feuerwehr" stetig in der Nähe. Die Beiden steckten auch einen "Superparcour", auf dem später das frisch Gelernte praxisgerecht ausprobiert wurde.

Fahrtechnisch hat es bei uns auch was gegeben. Zwar wurde der vorgesehene "Lehrplan" nicht vollständig umgesetzt, trotzdem hatte ich den Eindruck das alle mit Spass und Eifer bei der Sache waren. Und ... fürs nächste Jahr wollt ich noch was aufheben. 

 Gaaaanz dicker Daumen
an alle MitstreiterInnen
an Kim für die Unterstützung (... ;-))
für die tollen Bilder


Bis demnächst

Gruß
Achim


----------



## ETS X70 (14. April 2008)

Hallo Werner,

herzlichen Dank für die tollen Fotos.  Wenn ich so an die ganz jungen Wilden denke, wird mir ganz anders. Ansonsten hat es viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe einiges für mich gelernt.

Grüße

Diethelm

Ps. Ein Nichtmitglied (Rocky Mt. ETS X70) Und das mit den großen Sprüngen wird bei mir wohl nix mehr.


----------



## Werner (14. April 2008)

Hallo Diethelm,

schön, wenn dir die Fotos zusagen. Und zum Glück sind ja alle jungen Wilden ganz geblieben.

Hier eine weitere Auswahl:

Der Lehrer zeigt es:



​
Die Schüler folgen:











​
Mehr Bilder über den Link: "Fotos" auf der linken Seite.

Einen dritten Bildersatz gibt es die Tage zu sehen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TH64 (15. April 2008)

Wer schauen möchte....
Ich habe jetzt endlich Bilder von Achim´s Gruppe eingestellt.


----------



## Caprifischer (15. April 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Thomas für die vielen hervorragenden Tipps und die Geduld. Hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht und konnte viel mitnehmen.

Auch an Dich Werner vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos...

Gruß Werner W.


----------



## Bettina (16. April 2008)

Das Fahrtechniktraining war auch in diesem Jahr wieder super, es gab viel Lob zu hören (und auch hier schon zu lesen). Vielen Dank an Marion, Thomas, Clemens, Achim und Jan für Ihren Einsatz als Trainer.    

Ich konnte in diesem Jahr endlich eine Kurve fahren, im nächsten Jahr übe ich dann eine zweite Kurve.  

Von einigen Mitgliedern gab es den Wunsch nach Wiederholung noch in diesem Jahr, mal schauen ob sich da was machen läßt.

Und auch von mir noch herzlichen Dank an unseren Fotografen Werner und an unseren Allzweckhelfer Jürgen.
Bis bald, Bettina


----------



## Werner (16. April 2008)

Die letzten Bilder von Marions Gruppe



​
sind nun auch fertig bearbeitet und in´s Fotoalbum hochgeladen.

Viel Spaß beim Ansehen.

...Werner


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. April 2008)

Unser *Werner* - Beinhart-Guide, Clubnäher, Memorienschreiber und Starfotograf - ist einfach der Beste  !!!!!!

Beim Betrachten der Bilder werde ich wieder daran erinnert, wie viel Spaß das in unserer Gruppe gemacht hat. Lauter talentierte MTBer!!! Und die Beinhart-Mutprobe habt Ihr auch bestanden, denn alle aus der Anfängergruppe sind (freiwillig   ) die steile Rampe runter gefahren  . Also jetzt husch, husch auf unsere homepage, Aufnahmeantrag runterladen und anmelden    .

Bis demnächst im Wald,

Marion


----------

